# Pearson 303 polar curve



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 1968 nPearson 303 which I race in the Beer Can series at my yacht club. I am new to racing and I would like to do as well as my boat and crew's skill will permit. I have read that polar curves will help me get to target speeds for my boat. Can anyone help or dorect me to a source?

Connolly1


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

your best bet would be a Pearson owners association. IIRC, USSA
might also have polars available.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Unfortunately, the Pearson 303 does not appear on the list of boats with polars available from US Sailing. 
US SAILING Offshore


----------

